# Got turned down for a bowl of cereal?



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm.. so I got turned down on one of the handful of times I've initiated in over 2 years... And sweet hubby of mine turns me down for cereal.... lol.. I deserve it.. I've turned him down a few times over the years 

Any lighthearted denials of sex for you?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That was lighthearted?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was turned down last week because he had gas and didn't want to pass any while in the middle of it. :rofl: At first, I was like, THAT IS A STUPID REASON!  but after he let a couple go...I was happy to stay on the other side of the room. EW!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

lamaga said:


> That was lighthearted?


Yep, because he offered to make up for it later by running a bath for us and he'll have more energy from eating his cereal.. lol

@TG, I had to turn my H down for gas just recently... He was glad I did.. .


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I was turned down last week because he had gas and didn't want to pass any while in the middle of it. :rofl: At first, I was like, THAT IS A STUPID REASON!  but after he let a couple go...I was happy to stay on the other side of the room. EW!


Last month we had a wonderful day at the beach with the family, a good dinner on the way home and got the kids to bed. 

I was thinking that with such a nice day, it should be fun at bed time with the associated thoughts in my mind. Then the after effects of a good dinner hit. BAD  At that point I knew I wasn't doing anything. 

I did make it up to her the next morning :smthumbup:


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot make a judgment on this post until I find out what type of cereal. If it was Raisin Brand I object to this abomination. If it was Fruity Pebbles.... we gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea. When I had bad IBS, I would hold my gas in during sex :rofl: ALWAYS worried it would slip out. It never did but MAN was I happy to jump up afterwards and run to the bathroom :rofl:

Don't have that problem anymore, but Hubs does sometimes and I'm more than happy to wait til later.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Aristotle said:


> I cannot make a judgment on this post until I find out what type of cereal. If it was Raisin Brand I object to this abomination. If it was Fruity Pebbles.... we gotta do what we gotta do.


Haha.. it was peanut butter captain crunch .


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Haha.. it was peanut butter captain crunch .


That shet will tear up your mouth! 

but totally understandable. I'd deny Hubs for a bowl of Count Chocula. :rofl:


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

One time my ex and I were talking about fantasies and I said one of mine was to get a BJ while eating a bowl of cereal.

Best bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch I EVER had!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Not so lighthearted, but I got turned down by my fiancee so she could dye her hair, after giving me an up the shorts tug job two hours earlier that I (apparently mistakenly) took as a signal of impending action. I laugh about it now because our sex life is much better (and damn did we just have a good weekend ) but at the time it was a pretty big piss off/tease job.


----------

